# so when will you get your vista on ?



## Easy Rhino (Jan 31, 2007)

when when when?!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 31, 2007)

its on now.this morning.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24681


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 31, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> its on now.this morning.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24681



wow that was a fast reply lol! maybe vista is fast!


----------



## Grings (Jan 31, 2007)

i picked july, but may/june if compatability/stability is sorted by then


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2007)

Really depends on application compatibility for me, as much as drivers, so I voted Dec.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it... besides I'm about to order a second test machine at work that'll have Vista on it... perhaps that'll change my mind


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2007)

Yet another reason to say "no" (ACK!):

http://www.tgdaily.com/2007/01/30/vista_games/


----------



## bmwthd (Jan 31, 2007)

I see no point in running it until its required for me to run a game or somethin


----------



## J0N (Jan 31, 2007)

Depends on when my 'Dream Machine' is complete!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jan 31, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> Really depends on application compatibility for me, as much as drivers, so I voted Dec.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it...



I'd have to agree w/ that... totally in fact!



* That WILL work for me, & has on previous "OS transitions" in the past, all the way from Windows 3.x/DOS -> Win9x -> NT-based OS!

(Present really as far as Windows NT-based/heritaged OS since NT 3.5x, which I ran concurrently w/ 9x mostly over the 1994-1997 timeframe, when I went over to NT-based stuff totally for, when Win2000 came out & was SOLID, for BOTH apps + drivers-wise).

Honestly? I'd love to run it NOW... I like how AERO GLASS looks, & I do respect some of the stuff you do NOT see in security features in this new OS from MS!

HOWEVER, I am not sure, for example, if the caching SATA/SATA2 controller I have from Promise (SuperTrak) has a driver for VISTA ready... Also, I know that NVidia (whose video hardware I like due to my like of OpenGL (really, IDSoftware)) isn't totally ready either.

* So, presently @ least, what's the point of my going to VISTA now? None, imo... not yet, driver support for the hardware I use is possibly incomplete OR 'spotty' still, NOR (edit part) do I like the "DRM" arm-twisting that's going on to/with MS, or the OpenGL gaming mess either.

APK

P.S.=> The drivers mess will clear up, eventually, if the vendors of said "problem-child" hardwares want to stay in business over the long-haul imo... apps will MOSTLY be OK (Win32 usermode ones, BUT not ones that combine in filtering drivers usage like AntiVirus etc. though, or for "BLOCK DEVICE DRIVERS" which talk to your harddisks & then to filesystems drivers, for example, this may be a problem spot too @ some points imo as well)... apk


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 31, 2007)

To be honest I want it now, but there's really no need and I don't have the cash. Darth Flatulence is starting to crap out (lol), so there's probably a new build coming, may involve Vista. That's what I'm aiming for anyways, Vista will certainly be interesting.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

theres really no need for vista. until a proper dx10 game comes about, and by then no doubt dx10 would of been made to work on xp, as thers still no valid technical reason why dx10 cant work on xp.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 1, 2007)

Probably never, Perhaps I'll go for Longhorn server.


----------



## overcast (Feb 1, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> theres really no need for vista. until a proper dx10 game comes about, and by then no doubt dx10 would of been made to work on xp, as thers still no valid technical reason why dx10 cant work on xp.


The graphics API and the driver model has been SIGNIFICANTLY changed in Vista. They had to rewrite DX9 just to work smoothly with Vistas new model.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...directx9_c/Graphics_APIs_in_Windows_Vista.asp
Start reading, plenty of technical reasons for you.

Even if it was somehow ported, why would you want to run it through emulation layer hula hoops? You'll just be impacting performance. Nevermind the astronomical costs involved in retrofitting it into an existing 5 year old OS. You'd be paying for it regardless, with something like XP "SE".


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 1, 2007)

im going to wait at least 2 years to make sure they get alot of the bugs out first and the hardware is good enough to upgrade for now i dont need vista


----------



## p-jack (Feb 1, 2007)

with my next major hardware upgrade i think, so i voted by december...


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> Yet another reason to say "no" (ACK!):
> 
> http://www.tgdaily.com/2007/01/30/vista_games/



I said no!


----------



## overcast (Feb 1, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> im going to wait at least 2 years to make sure they get alot of the bugs out first and the hardware is good enough to upgrade for now i dont need vista


I hope you enjoy playing old games


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 2, 2007)

overcast said:


> I hope you enjoy playing old games



i really dont play much games on my pc mainly on my xbox i play games the only game i play on my pc is ut2004


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2007)

When I get my hands on a R600 XTX


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2007)

Also to be honest i want it now and i beta'd it from the  microsoft site itself however i want it to work like xp right now too. impossible of me? ya i guess but i run linux to a system that NEEDS to be tweaked so why would a linux junkie honestly expect a new OS like vista to work when linux itself has to be made stable by the user? well ill tell you because linux is free and i think any company that makes millions a day that is ruled by the richest man in the world and a company that has its hand in anything technological that can expand grow and make money for itself should at least have the time and $$$ to make an operating sytem that can boot without a BSOD

and thats my 2 cents...


damn actually pretty proud of that


----------



## Scavar (Feb 2, 2007)

I trust what Wildtangent says as far as I can throw my computer...and my computer ways a good 60pounds and I don't do any weight lifting. Vista has something to work out, mostly driver issues. I know more then a few people in person who have it for sometime, and could run many of the games I play just fine. I like DX10 and I know it won't be ported, not easily or cheaply anyways.

I picked april, because I figure most Driver issues will be settled by then, and well if I read by then that there are still a lot of problems, then ill wait longer.  Besides, Vista looks cool.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm playing with Linux now to try to get full fast support for 3d gaming. Hopefully a few more games will be fully released for linux because it is just oooo soo efficient! 

Odds are 2003 Server that I'm ready to install now will be my last MS OS. I have been working with various linux versions for years now trying to learn them so I could get away from microsoft. I'm already about to the point the only thing I do in windows is gaming. Everything else is way faster under Fedora 6.


----------



## bhaskar15 (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been using Vista RC1, RC2 and now the (Legal)Vista Ultimate RTM version. Liked it a lot than XP. But, drivers....MUST BE ENHANCED !!


----------



## Judas (Feb 2, 2007)

coming soon


----------



## GLD (Feb 2, 2007)

I voted by December. I figure at least by then Nvidia will actually have some official Vista platform/motherboard drivers. But then again, by December I will have prob. switched over my main rig to the other camp. So they (Nvidia) better hurry the heck up if they want to keep me running their schwag.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm running a trial right now, but I voted December. After the trial is over, I'll wait until everything is sorted as far as drivers and compatibilty, I get more ram, and somebody figures out how to defeat the built in drm. December sounds like a good guesstimate. Then it's probably Home Premium for me. I'll also wait to decide on 32 vs 64 bit until then.


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

december

IF i can afford it


----------



## Munkul (Feb 2, 2007)

Never!
a)i cant afford the DECENT version - ie the home version with AERO

b)im not getting a new graphics card. Period. therefore, with no DX10 compatability, there goes my main reason for getting it. maybe in 5 years time, after i finish Uni!

c)the drivers and crap arnt sorted yet. doubtless it will be as good as XP someday, however.

d)all that DRM stuff gives me the willies. what if it stopped all my "own media"?

e)i REALLY dont want to give bill gates my money. if i do, then i will just be one of millions giving money away just to let microsoft dictate how we run our computers. by that, i mean bringing even more drm tech to ruin the lives of those who don't even do any illegal downloading.


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

Munkul said:


> Never!
> a)i cant afford the DECENT version - ie the home version with AERO



is it possible to buy it online anywhere for cheap? $100?

I dont understand why the price differences are so huge between the versions...except ultimate


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 2, 2007)

overcast said:


> The graphics API and the driver model has been SIGNIFICANTLY changed in Vista. They had to rewrite DX9 just to work smoothly with Vistas new model.
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...directx9_c/Graphics_APIs_in_Windows_Vista.asp
> Start reading, plenty of technical reasons for you.
> ...



Their not valid reasons. This I know cos I've talked to plenty of my coder buddies  a few of them have been ripping DX10 apart for a while now to see what makes it tick an get it running on XP. Not sure on their current status, but last they told me it was going ok.


----------



## overcast (Feb 2, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Their not valid reasons. This I know cos I've talked to plenty of my coder buddies  a few of them have been ripping DX10 apart for a while now to see what makes it tick an get it running on XP. Not sure on their current status, but last they told me it was going ok.


Yeh OOOOOK. You let me know when you're "coder buddies" have reverse engineered DirectX10.


----------



## overcast (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> is it possible to buy it online anywhere for cheap? $100?
> 
> I dont understand why the price differences are so huge between the versions...except ultimate



Home Premium OEM is $119


----------



## Munkul (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah, but  its double that figure, IN POUNDS! 
in UK


----------



## overcast (Feb 2, 2007)

Munkul said:


> yeah, but  its double that figure, IN POUNDS!
> in UK



I'm sorry your country is extremely expensive for everything?


----------



## Munkul (Feb 2, 2007)

its not the uk's fault- not taxes or anything. its just bill gates being a tosser 
europe have similar prices, but around £25 - 50 cheaper


----------



## overcast (Feb 2, 2007)

Munkul said:


> its not the uk's fault- not taxes or anything. its just bill gates being a tosser
> europe have similar prices, but around £25 - 50 cheaper


Yeh because most electronics over there aren't over priced, no?


----------



## peach1971 (Feb 2, 2007)

When the hacks for those tilt bits are developed.
I don´t want a PC controlled by Hollywood´s restrictions / NSA AES Code.
F*** that sh**.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2007)

They should not of sued MS for billions and billions of dollars OF course they are going to make people pa in the EU because of this.


----------



## overcast (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't understand how this is ANY different then every other consumer/business electronics/software product. The IT department of our parent company in the UK , always has us purchasing Cisco equipment and a variety of other IT related hardware. Because it's so much cheaper when converting. Everytime we have have visitors from our offices over there, they come over here to buy tons of CE stuff, because it's reasonably priced - rather than the overinflated prices you have over there for everything. Your dollar may be twice ours, but you're also paying twice for most everything. Gas is double, CE stuff is double.. I cmon now. You can't tell me that it's all everyone else's fault.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2007)

i've been using it for a couple of days,upto now i am pretty impressed.

as to the driver thing,ALL my system devices worked on the first install,the only thing that did not work was the usb tv stick,x-fi and vga driver.they are all working fine now.i just put the disc in for the tv stick(did NOT install nothing from it) and told vista to search for driver,which it found ok.the x-fi and vga drivers i dl'd are working fine,my display is on 1280x1024(75hz).not ONCE did i have to put my motherboards disc in my machine.i really think most of the drivers for vista are sorted(some might need some work granted).

i have upto now tested 3 games-vegas,which worked fine and installed fine,hl2/steam which again worked without a problem and painkiller(fatal1ty's game of choice i believe)/steam,which again worked fine.

nero 7 premium(real) worked fine so did alcohol120%(real).i am gonna install most of the proggies i used on win xp pro to see if they all work ok.upto now it has been flawless.

there seems to be a lot of people knocking it when they've not even tried it.how can you judge if something is really good or not unless you've tried it?


----------



## overcast (Feb 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> there seems to be a lot of people knocking it when they've not even tried it.how can you judge if something is really good or not unless you've tried it?


People love to hate on anyone that is successful. If it wasn't Microsoft, it would have been Apple or Xerox. Everyone would be bitching and whining over the same exact shit. However in Apples case, we'd all be locked down to Apple only hardware and enthusiast forums would probably not exist. In the end, we'll all be using Vista, as it is the next evolution in the Windows platform - everyone will hail it as the greatest gaming OS ever and it's successor will be seen as the devil  , just as Vista is.

If you people honestly believe Apple and Microsoft want this DRM stuff in ANY of their products, you are extremely short sited. It costs more money, increases production times, increases problems and upsets their end users.

I've never seen such animosity towards new products on an "enthusiast" forum before.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2007)

as fas as i can figure it,the drm stuff is to stop people copying copyrighted material,which microsoft is forced to put in to stop people copying it.if you have real copies of stuff,what is the problem?

does the drm prohibit a digital output from a real dvd film or music too?


----------



## Grings (Feb 2, 2007)

Munkul said:


> yeah, but  its double that figure, IN POUNDS!
> in UK



its not home premium oem is £70
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=527300
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Soft...ows+Vista+Home+Premium+64+OEM?productId=25906


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> as fas as i can figure it,the drm stuff is to stop people copying copyrighted material,which microsoft is forced to put in to stop people copying it.if you have real copies of stuff,what is the problem?
> 
> does the drm prohibit a digital output from a real dvd film or music too?


The problem with it is that you can't even play the movies at their native resolution if you don't have HDCP certified hardware. That includes the video card and monitor. I have an older monitor that is entirely capable of displaying a 720p signal (in letterbox), but with this drm, Vista will turn the resolution down to just above DVD quality. Not only that, if your sound card/onboard sound isn't certified, they can force the audio to be down-sampled, too.

I don't blame this on MS, they didn't have a choice, but it is in the operating system, so it is an issue for me.


----------



## Scavar (Feb 3, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> as fas as i can figure it,the drm stuff is to stop people copying copyrighted material,which microsoft is forced to put in to stop people copying it.if you have real copies of stuff,what is the problem?
> 
> does the drm prohibit a digital output from a real dvd film or music too?



How intelligent is the DRM stuff though? I all of my music the instant I buy it, back it up on an external and promptly lose the cd somewhere. Goes for a lot of my DVDs too. Hell I even lost my MS Office CD and Macromedia thing...I forgot what its called, the one that comes with all the proggies.

Is the DRM smart enough to realize I actually own all of this, and didn't download it or steal it? Or will it just assume because I have it ripped onto my hard drive that I stole it?


And what about all the stuff for how you view and listen to the video? Im pretty sure all my parts are certified, but I could be wrong. Even if the stuf is capalbe but not certified it forces it to lower stuff right?


----------



## Munkul (Feb 5, 2007)

Grings said:


> its not home premium oem is £70
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=527300
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Soft...ows+Vista+Home+Premium+64+OEM?productId=25906



Aha, then fair does. 
However, i have seen the basic go for more than that, and the premium go for over 100... the oem version is the one that you cant upgrade your computer with, isnt it?....


----------



## TooFast (Feb 9, 2007)

vista rocks!!! old ass xp sucks, my pentium 2 in the garage can run xp!


----------



## Munkul (Feb 12, 2007)

TooFast said:


> vista rocks!!! old ass xp sucks, my pentium 2 in the garage can run xp!



so just because XP can run on older/less powerful hardware, it sucks, does it?


----------



## pt (Feb 12, 2007)

Munkul said:


> so just because XP can run on older/less powerful hardware, it sucks, does it?



some "idiots" think so..... :shadedshu


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 12, 2007)

Ima stick with XP till Vista SP1 or whenever DX10 is fully stable.  Crysis is the only reason Im moving to Vista right now.


----------



## TooFast (Feb 12, 2007)

pt said:


> some "idiots" think so..... :shadedshu




not just because it can run on older hardware!!!!!!!!

IT JUST SUCKS!!!!!! DIE XP DIE


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 13, 2007)

TooFast said:


> IT JUST SUCKS!!!!!! DIE XP DIE



Hey!, hey!, don't make XP die, it'll eventually die out of old age in 2009


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 13, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> Hey!, hey!, don't make XP die, it'll eventually die out of old age in 2009



It won't die in 2009,  Some places in the world still use Windows 95, 98, and a freind of mine in europe still uses ME.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 13, 2007)

i'm not tellin it WILL die but ppl should stop tellin it will die, it'll become old aged with a stick for support called SP3 LOL


----------



## vivanco (Feb 13, 2007)

I am running windows vista ultimate edition on my second harddisk to see how it performs. After testing is complete i will install it on to my Primary harddisk.


----------



## Munkul (Feb 13, 2007)

TooFast said:


> IT JUST SUCKS!!!!!! DIE XP DIE



XP does not Bl**dy suck! and even though vista will be better than it, it will be good for a bit yet.

lets see some dx10 coded into it please!


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 13, 2007)

Munkul said:


> XP does not Bl**dy suck! and even though vista will be better than it, it will be good for a bit yet.
> 
> lets see some dx10 coded into it please!



DX10 will never come to XP, so off to Vista  But XP still pwns in gaming


----------



## pt (Feb 13, 2007)

TooFast said:


> not just because it can run on older hardware!!!!!!!!
> 
> IT JUST SUCKS!!!!!! DIE XP DIE



you don't even have a dx10 card for games, what's the point in changing?, too much money on the wallet?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2007)

it looks like from the poll results that either people have vista working now or they are waiting 6-12 months. nothing in between.


----------

